# expecting a late foal



## bpotze (Nov 6, 2010)

One of my jenny's is expecting a foal around the end of the month....This wasn't a planned foaling on my part...but on my mini geldings part....he busted a fence board out and let himself and my jack in with all my mini mares and mini donks....Thank goodness Bentley is not interested in mares...and also thank goodness non of my other jennys were cycling....I have never had a foal this late and I am worried because it is getting so cold....my jenny...Delight has been under camera for a month..and is bagging up...I am thinking I might need a blanket for the foal...

Thanks for letting me share....

Becky

Sorry trying to post a picture of new foal...but I have tried everything and I just can't get a picture to post...


----------



## chandab (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't really have any advice, but a blanket would be good and at least a draft free stall.

Congrats on the coming foal.


----------

